
Ask HN: What do you wish someone made so you could buy it? - big_spammer
And how much would you pay for it?
======
Karuma
A PlayStation 1/2 Mini, with HDMI, SD Card support and Wireless controllers.
I'd pay anything for it. (No emulators, just a hardware clone in a small size
with those features.)

~~~
tsukikage
I'd pay money for something that let me play PS1/PS2 games during the commute.

------
mindcrime
A usable jet pack would be pretty cool. Or a flying car ala The Jetson's.

------
gaastonsr
Pebble Time Steel 2

